# Drags and top speed of 90 Stanza



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

Last summer I dragged the Stanza I had. 8th mile or something(it wasn't very professional) but it was organized. I was the only one with winter tires but I still beat out a GTI, couple civics and finally got beat by a Spec-V. (by 6-7 feet but he wasn't trying). I've got it on tape.

Also, I made a short film last winter starring the Stanza. Got some Dream Theater playing in the background. Drifting and stuff. Lasts bout 10 mins.

And finally I've hit the "L" on "Unleaded fuel only". The "L" of the "only". The speedo needle I mean.

Just thought I'd put a bit of life into the Stanza forum. :thumbup:


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

I dragged an Audi A4 1.8TD, chipped to 145hp

Bastard slapped my mom's Peugeot 406 HDI 90hp with like 10 seconds on a quarter mile..

Ok, this was a real







post


btw, what is/was your stanza's specs?


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

Bone stock. Ractive muffler & filter but that isn't really a mod.
It had the factory ground effects off of my 1st U12.
The moron that bought my car has some pics here.
www.geocities.com/monnissan


www.geocities.com/monnissan


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Haha, moron? he bought shit?

looks kinda cool... old style driftride.
a real exhaust and an open air intake filter really do wonders for these cars.

I'm setting up models for doing my own skirts for the sides and rear... my front's got a spoiler from a sunny, so its fair enough. cool cars, just a bit old 

And gee, I'm gonna beat that Audi with my nissan when it get back on its wheels


----------

